# Sorry (UPDATE :-) )



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry not been on last few days or so my oh has been taken to hospital and confirmed positive for cov19.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no sorry to hear this, hope you are doing ok and OH is home quickly. If you’re on your own self isolating remember where we all are to try and help you through xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. Are you coping ok? Best wishes for a swift recovery for your OH xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear this GFG. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hope you're ok.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am home alone self isolating. I have jiggs.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear this.
Wishing him a speedy recovery.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope Jiggs is giving you a lot of comfort at the moment I know Tipsy is being my little rock as always.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So sorry to hear this and hope he makes a speedy recovery. Just keep yourself safe.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I was wondering that the medical condition 'jiggs' was until I read another comment or two! Hope you & your OH are OK


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending healing wishes and strength @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am sorry not been on last few days or so my oh has been taken to hospital and confirmed positive for cov19.


Oh no .  sorry too hear this . hope you quickly recover.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hoping that your OH is feeling better soon and back home with you .
Look after yourself and Jiggs x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I will do thanks everyone. Jiggs is great comfort at mo.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I was wondering that the medical condition 'jiggs' was until I read another comment or two! Hope you & your OH are OK


We could all do with a dose of jiggs, bless him.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this!
Wishing him a speedy recovery and hope he's home with you soon.
We're here if you need a chat!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - very scary for you both.

Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery.

Take care of yourself too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh not pleasant, sending healing vibes your way for a speedy recovery x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Joining the queue of those who hope for a quick recovery for your husband and I very much hope you didn’t catch it, too.
My love to nurse Jiggs.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear the news, wishing him a speedy recovery and subsequent immunity. Good old Jiggs xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending More healing vibes for your OH, wishing for a speedy recovery, also sending lots of love to you and Jiggs xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to be reading this, I wish him all the best. Enjoyed his posts here about Jiggs

I hope that you and Jiggs keep each other's spirits up at this difficult time.

Keep in touch, am sure there will be always someone to talk to if you need someone. 

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending love and purrs from all here. Hope your OH is fully recovered and home soon xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry, what a worry for you. Hope your OH is home very soon and feeling a lot better. Let us know how things go. You stay well and love to Jiggs too xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh how worrisome for you. Please keep us posted. Stick around for the love and support. It will help. xxxx


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh no, what a worry. Hope he manages a speedy recovery and that you're managing at home. Please do lean on all of us here as much as needed, that's what we're here for xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this news about your OH, hun xx I hope he makes a full recovery and is soon back home with you.

I also hope you're free of the virus and feeling OK, and continue to be OK. 

I am glad you have Jiggs for companionship.

Thinking of you and sending a virtual hug xx

p.s. please keep posting, when you feel like a chat. x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear, my best pf vibes for you all.
Speedy recovery!

Let us know how you all are x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I hope your OH makes a quick recovery and back home soon. 

Oh, Jiggs is the cat.... I thought it was a symptom... I hope you remain well. I hope everyone on here remains well x x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Adding my best wishes -- worrying times.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this. I wish him a speedy recover . 
Stay well please ! Lots of love xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this :-( I hope your partner makes a swift recovery.

It's good that you have Jiggs to help you get through this.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So sorry to read the news. Hang in there.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m so sorry - such a worrying time. I really hope that you stay well and that your other half is on the mend and back home very soon.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How is OH today @Gallifreyangirl . Sending best wishes


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, Sorry to read this - such a worrying time. I do hope he gets well soon and Jiggs is looking after you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness @Gallifreyangirl I'm so so sorry to read this. I hope that you are able to get updates of how he is and I hope Jiggs is providing you with a little comfort. It's just dreadful. We have all fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy recovery and I hope more than anything that you remain clear. Much love xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

He has now gone down hill and been put on a ventilator.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news @Gallifreyangirl I do hope he will rally. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

:-(

Very sorry to read this - thinking of you and sending some miracle purrs. Really hope your partner will rally.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Awful news. 
Hope he’ll get better on the ventilator!


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Really sorry to hear about your partner, sending love and purrs x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry, how devastating for you. 

Sending love and strength xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to be reading this update 

My thoughts are with you at this time

Prayers and positive vibes to you, your OH and Jiggs, and the rest of your family


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry to see your up date. Love and hope xxxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

My thoughts are with you and with your OH, @Gallifreyangirl. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear your update. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thinking of you Gallifreyangirl and your OH and sending all our best purrs and hope x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you at this difficult time and sending tonnes of strength and love, hoping for a full recovery for your OH xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry that the news is not better and I truly hope that a few days/weeks on the ventilator will give him the strength he needs to continue to fight this disease.
You are both in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> He has now gone down hill and been put on a ventilator.


I'm so sorry. I hope he rallies. Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Adding more love and good wishes.xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thinking of you both and praying that once he has had the support he needs he will turn the corner and be home soon xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thinking of you both and sending healing vibes to Jez. Stay strong!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You & your OH are in my thoughts & prayers.
Sending love & support your way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't stop thinking about you all  If you need ANYTHING that is postable, please ask me. Seriously, if I can get it, it's yours. 

Much love xx


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Only Just read this how sad sending my best wishes to you both for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear this awful news - my thoughts and prayers are with you both. So hope that he can fight this thing and be home with you again soon. xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you both and sending lots of love xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven’t been on here for ages but heard about Jez through the grapevine. I’m so sorry to be reading this Manda, you are both in my thoughts and I am rooting for Jez to make a speedy recovery, please contact me if there’s anything I can do xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you @Gallifreyangirl & sending all the vibes I can muster xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Heard this news on the grapevine so logged in to offer support. I'm so sorry to hear this . Sending positive vibes, and much love. xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending you our best wishes xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear the latest worrying news about your OH hun, but hope that being on the ventilator will help him. 

Thinking of you and sending many, many healing vibes to your OH. xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hope your OH responds well to being on a ventilator and is soon feeling a lot better x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sending all love, prayers and support xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How are things today @Gallifreyangirl? You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you are keeping well and your OH is improving, he's in great hands. Take care xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Both of you have been on my mind today @Gallifreyangirl ; I'm sending you love







and hugs.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Popping in to send more thoughts and good vibes. Love and purrs xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More prayers and good vibes from me

xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You’ve both been on my mind too.
Sending more prayers, love & support xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for your OH.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for your OH, look after yourself xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Topping up the healing vibes for your OH, thinking of you, lots of love xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope your husband is doing better with the ventilator and on his way to recovery.
And I hope you manage to stay sane in this horrible situation.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending more vibes, prayers and love.x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you and hubby. Sending lots of love.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

That's so devastating for you. Have you any updates from the hospital or are they too busy to discuss his progress in detail? You have a lot of friends on here sending encouragements. Stay well yourself xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

@Gallifreyangirl - sending stronger healing vibes and more love and hugs.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thinking of you and your partner and sending love and healing vibes xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, I do hope he will be on the mend soon xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending love and healing vibes xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just popping in to say I’m thinking of you both.
Praying your OH is getting better, sending tons of healing vibes his way.
Do take take of yourself.
Sending strength & love xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both and sending lots and lots of strength, Love and tonnes of healing vibes for your OH xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Just topping up the positive vibes for you both today. ((HUGS)) xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you both every day xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXXX


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending Pf vibes and thinking of you all x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

He didn't do so well on Monday night he had to be turned on front as oxygen needed stabilising and he has a secondry infection bacteria wise. Today the hospital called to give me an update which the consultant is doing every day. He didn't needed to be turned and said his oxygen had gone slightly up. He is stable but the bloods say the inflimation still the same.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am overwhelmed by the response from you all as I know this isn't cat related thanks.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

We all pray for speedy recovery xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for the update. 

More positive vibes for 'oneinamillion'

Hope Jiggs is being your rock at home at this time. 

Be kind to yourself at this difficult time, as always my thoughts are with you 
xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Love and best wishes to you both.xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update- good to hear the oxygen went up!
Bestest wishes and vibes to the three of you!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and wishing for a speedy recovery for your OH, you take care, big hugs to you and Jiggs at this difficult time xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the update, I've been checking back in to see if there is any news. We'll keep sending over the miracle purrs and hope his oxygen levels keep going up. Xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the PF vibes. Thank you for the update. Improvement in the oxygen levels is good. Thoughts and prayers still with you, hoping for an improvement soon. xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update, fingers crossed he keeps heading in the right direction and is home with you and Jiggs soon. Stay strong xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Quite positive news I think 

I'm keeping you in my prayers that tomorrow's call from the consultant brings even better news xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending positive energy, patience and Love






to both of you, @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for updating us. Sending positive vibes and hoping the news continues to improve. Please take care of *yourself too *@Gallifreyangirl . xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for the update.
I hope he continues to improve. You’re both in my daily prayers xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad to see this update. Topping up the positive vibes and hoping to see you both @Gallifreyangirl and @Oneinamillion at a meet up as soon as all this is over :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope he continues to improve every day xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update @Gallifreyangirl . Holding you both in my thoughts and topping up the positive vibes


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the update hun. x It is encouraging to hear your OH's oxygen saturation levels have gone up a bit.  Sending many good vibes for his continued progress. 

A big hug to you! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hope today sees your husband further on the way to recovery!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to update us. I hope that your lovely OH is well again soon x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending more positive and healing vibes your way! Thinking of you both and wishing you're home together soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update @Gallifreyangirl - I so hope that things improve each day for J and for you all. What a horrid time  Sending love xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thinking of you both still, and hoping he turns that corner soon


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending love and best wishes to you both xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad to hear there is an improvement, hope it continues. Biggles & Jack are crossing their paws.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Popping in to top up the positive vibes and to send you a big hug too.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thinking of you and adding my positive vibes...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Best wishes to you all, really hoping for a swift recovery.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just want to let you know you’re in my thoughts & daily prayers.
I pray hubby gets stronger everyday & continues to get better.
Please do look after yourself as well. Sending hugs & strength xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending love






, hope and plenty of healing vibes your way, @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Topping up the strength and healing vibes to you and your husband


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just topping up the get well vibes.

I hope you are okay @Gallifreyangirl xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both and topping up the vibes @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Amanda Sturdy (Jun 16, 2018)

Your in my prayers keep strong xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My thoughts are still with you, 

More healing vibes sent
xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping for good news, keeping you both in my prayers xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Lots of Love






and many, many healing vibes to both of you, @Gallifreyangirl.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just checking in for updates - in my thoughts x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

He had a bad night Thursday and during the day Friday with oxygen.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh no, so sorry! Was hoping for better news when I saw you had posted. 

Sending on the best vibes for your husband and strength for both of you.
Hope you get through this horrible situation alright.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. Sending strength to both of you. Hope OH rallies and gets better.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your OH has had a bad couple of days! Hoping that today is better and he begins to improve. Sending lots of love and strength at this very difficult time and topping up the healing vibes for your OH. Take care xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m sorry to hear this, I was hoping for better news.

Sending over strength vibes... and thinking of you

Hannah x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry the news isn't better at the moment, hoping he will soon turn the corner. Sending you both lots of love and get well vibes xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Both of you are in my thoughts, @Gallifreyangirl. Sending Love  , hugs and strong healing vibes.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry it’s not better news. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending our best wishes to have turn for better soon x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More healing vibes for oneinamillion

Hugs to you @Gallifreyangirl hope this nightmare passes soon for you

Everyone's here for you, don't be a stranger if you need to talk, someone will be here
xxxx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Echoing all the other comments, sending good vibes, thoughts and strength to you both x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you both everyday x Please get well @Oneinamillion -we'd like to see you back on here x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXXX


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Love and hugs to you @Gallifreyangirl. xx

Many healing vibes to your dear hubby xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, was hoping for better news.
Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.
Sending healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thinking of you both.
Topping up the healing vibes!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sending love .


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Hoping he'll soon start to improve. Thinking of you both .xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just catching up - sending all good vibes and positive wishes to @Oneinamillion that he kicks this horrible virus into touch. Love to you to @Gallifreyangirl do look after yourself xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending Love






and Hope your way, @Gallifreyangirl and plenty of healing wishes his way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m really hoping for some more positive news today for you about your beloved. Paws well and truly crossed here. Love to you, J and Jiggs xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the vibes, and really hoping that there will be an improvement very soon. You are in my prayers and thoughts daily. xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both today, Topping up the healing vibes, sending tonnes of strength and lots of love xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More healing vibes 

xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

In my thoughts every day, hope there is some sign of improvement xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both & hoping for good news soon. Heaps of positive vibes xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Positive vibes to you both xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXXX


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just checking in & hoping for a positive update.
You’re both in my daily thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Another here, waiting for some better news xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sending healing thought to your OH and hope his home soon, keep safe XXX


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Topping up the good vibes!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thpught, prayers and healing vibes for you both xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both and topping up the vibes.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Both of you are in my thoughts; sending Hope and Love







.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending my best vibes every day. Every day in my prayers.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

As everyone has said - dropping in to hear any news. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hugs @Gallifreyangirl xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, just popped in to say that I’m thinking if you x x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you  xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending strong healing vibes and Hope and Love






to both of you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Popping in to send some more healing vibes . Thinking of you both.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both. Topping up the vibes.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

You are both constantly in my thoughts.xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and Topping up the healing vibes. xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Still at the front of my mind, and in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and healing vibes. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I do hope that your beloved is improving @Gallifreyangirl - sending all good thoughts to you both and J's family and to Jiggs too, of course xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thinking of you and him, best wishes from us all.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Keep popping by hoping for good news, thinking of you both often xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you both and hoping your OH is improving.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Still in my thoughts and prayers

More healing vibes coming your way
xxxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending strength and support your way, as well as Love







and healing vibes, @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Still thinking of you both and remembering you every day. Hoping for the best for you


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Me too, thinking of you every day. Xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you both.
Sending healing vibes & love & support.
We are all here for you both xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending lots of love xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Both of you are still on my mind ; sending you and your beloved one strength and Love






.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending my very best wishes and hugs.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both, sending tonnes of strength and love xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Still in my thoughts... I hope and pray that your darling OH is getting better xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending strength, hope, courage and Love






to both of you.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you all the time and sending strength and good vibes.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Sending you the witchy vibes!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Likewise checking in for any news and wishing you the very very best. We are here if you need us xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More positive vibes being sent your way

Plus a virtual hug if needed 
xxxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending More positive vibes and strength from me too. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of get well vibes coming from here too xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both and topping up the vibes


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending more healing vibes and Love






to both of you.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Keeping both of you close in my thoughts, @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am praying hard that Gallifreyangirl's OH is OK and on the mend. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you every day, wishing you strength and fervently hope for your OH to improve


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both and sending love and strength xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Sending vibes and love. You both remain in my prayers and thoughts. I do hope that things are improving. xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Hoping for the best and sending more Love






and positive vibes.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sending more love and strength to you both xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending healing vibes .


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both. Sending love and strength xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi @Gallifreyangirl 
I have been MIA for a few weeks as it was and is a rough time work wise. 
I as soon sorry to hear about your OH after meeting you both in York.

If I can be any help or you want a chat please pm me. 
Take care of yourself x


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending Love






and Hope your way, @Gallifreyangirl.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More positive vibes

Always in my thoughts and prayers daily
xxxxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Always in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

More positive vibes, Love






and strength, @Gallifreyangirl.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending my best wishes and strength


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you, sending strength and lots of love xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thinking of you...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thinking of you, I hope things are improving xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just pray everyday for your OH! Sending love and hugs. XXX


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending you support, strength and Love


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for better news


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you & sending love & support xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you every day and praying for a recovery xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you too. Sending lots of love and strength xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending extra strenght and Love






.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the vibes


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I too am praying for a recovery. Sending all the get well vibes I can muster xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More positive vibes coming your way

xxxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sending healing vibes to your OH - hope he rallies soon and starts on the road to recovery.

Take care of yourself too x


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Thinking if you and sending support and Love


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Topping up the healing vibes xx

Still praying for good news.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

All the best vibes your way...


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you, sending love and strength xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending lots of love






and support.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the love and vibes. In my daily thoughts and prayers. x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending strength.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sending many positive thoughts. Hope that J is recovering and hope you and Jiggs are doing okay. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Gallifreyangirl I hope you are doing ok, do let us have an update when you feel up to it, continuing to pray for positive news, lots of love xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both and sending love and strength


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending love and strength from us too xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both & sending ALL the positive vibes x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More positive vibes

Always in my thoughts and prayers 
xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Love and hugs hun xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

He is awake and of the ventilator and is doing well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh that’s so lovely to hear! Very glad about these news!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So pleased to hear this, so worried. Kept thinking back to sitting at the top end of the table with you both the Friday night of the York meet. Hope he continues to improve and you and Jiggs have him home soon x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant news @Gallifreyangirl I bet those tears have been flowing with happiness now

So pleased for you all, I don't think anyone can easily understand this situation you have been in

Those NHS staff have astounded us all once again

More virtual hugs, and positive vibes to get him back where he belongs, with you and Jiggs
xxxx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful news, sending love and hugs your way x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So pleased to hear this news, hopefully he will be home very soon now, sending more healing vibes for a speedy recovery x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh goodness... sending him all the best wishes that he continues to heal x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is the best news today! I am so pleased to hear this and hope he continues to go from strength to strength  xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh thank goodness, that is excellent to hear! Let's hope he's home soon so Jiggs can be chief nurse xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful news xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Fantastic news, so happy for you both !xxx
We need to change the title of this thread.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Wonderful news xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news ,you must be so relieved xx
Sending lots of positive PF vibes your way @Oneinamillion way and hoping it wont be too long before you are back home again .


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Brilliant news! So relieved. Hope he continues to improve and able to be discharged soon.
Topping up the vibes!!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Wonderful news, very happy to hear


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness this is wonderful news hun!!! x So pleased! What a relief. xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Such wonderful news xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> He is awake and of the ventilator and is doing well.


How wonderful. Thank you for letting us know. Floods of tears for you here. xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic news I’m so pleased xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You see, prayers do get answered. That is just the best news. Now hurry up and get strong and get home @Oneinamillion. Lots of love to you both xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh that is absolutely fabulous news @Gallifreyangirl 
Send @Oneinamillion lots of love from Blue and me. Nice slow and steady progress from now on in.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fabulous news!!!!!. Desperately hoping he’ll recover quickly and can soon be home again. 

Sending positive vibes and best wishes to you both.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Such wonderful news  thank you for updating us @Gallifreyangirl xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

This is excellent news @Gallifreyangirl !!! Sending more healing vibes and Love


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Fantastic news @Gallifreyangirl!!!! I hope @Oneinamillion is soon home where he belongs


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> He is awake and of the ventilator and is doing well.


Fantastic news!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is wonderful news!!! Speedy recovery @Oneinamillion !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to update us in what must be such a worrying time for you. 
Wishing @Oneinamillion all the best and hope that he is able to come home to you soon. Love, hugs and purrs to you all xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh that is such good news!!! Wishing you all the very best xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fabulous news! Sending heaps of positive vibes for a speedy recovery so he can be back home with you and Jiggs!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome News!! :Nurse:Singing


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Bestest news ever!

I hope his recovery is not too long. Both take care xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent news!

Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

That’s wonderful news I’m so so happy for you!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

What wonderful news to get today. I am so pleased, and hope that he makes a good recovery. I know it will probably be a while before he is feeling well again, we will all keep the PF vibes and prayers going for you both. Lots of love x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh thank goodness! Thanks so much for the update @Gallifreyangirl - I am so delighted to read that J is awake, what a brilliant post to read.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

So good to read the positive update, hope he continues to improve x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fab news @Gallifreyangirl xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really great news xx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Sending positive vibes and Love






to both of you.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

That's such great news. Hoping he has a swift recovery and is soon back home xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So pleased for you both :Cat
Hope it's onwards and upwards from now on


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So happy for you.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope both of you and Jiggs are doing fine. Sending Love


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Positive vibes for @Oneinamillion here's hoping he's getting much better, to be nearer to coming home to @Gallifreyangirl and Jiggs


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

There is a top up, so you will have him home soon!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope he's improving day by day and you'll soon be together again. Jiggs must be missing his Dad xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking of you both and little Jiggs too, topping up the healing vibes and wishing for a speedy recovery and back home very, very soon. Lots of love xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Hi Everybody,

After a very long stay and quite close call in hospital, I am now home and on the mend. Love and thank you to all of you who kept @Gallifreyangirl going during this very hard time. I am so glad to be back with @Gallifreyangirl that l have proposed to her (she said yes).
Also, Jiggs has now forgiven me for leaving him.
Thank you for the card and lovely hamper. Take care all @Oneinamillion


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

OMG! @Oneinamillion this is the BEST news I've read in blooming ages. I'm so happy that you are home and on the mend and I'm even more delighted for you and @Gallifreyangirl that you are now engaged. Congratulations 

Oh my eyes are a bit leaky. Will Jiggs be your ring bearer?

:Kiss :Cat :Kiss :Cat :Kiss


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ohh what a wonderful update!! I’m so glad you are home and congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent news


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fantastic new!! Congratulations to you bothx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh, that is such wonderful news !!! And what a surprise !!!
I'm so happy you're back home with your beloved @Gallifreyangirl.














Enjoy every minute of it !


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

So pleased to read you're home Jez!

Massive congratulations to you and Manda!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

fantastic to hear this
congratulations to you both


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oneinamillion said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> After a very long stay and quite close call in hospital, I am now home and on the mend. Love and thank you to all of you who kept @Gallifreyangirl going during this very hard time. I am so glad to be back with @Gallifreyangirl that l have proposed to her (she said yes).
> Also, Jiggs has now forgiven me for leaving him.
> Thank you for the card and lovely hamper. Take care all @Oneinamillion


Darn you made me cry. Welcome home xxxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Fantastic news, massive congratulations on your progress and engagement !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh, its such wonderful news you're home.
Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneinamillion said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> After a very long stay and quite close call in hospital, I am now home and on the mend. Love and thank you to all of you who kept @Gallifreyangirl going during this very hard time. I am so glad to be back with @Gallifreyangirl that l have proposed to her (she said yes).
> Also, Jiggs has now forgiven me for leaving him.
> Thank you for the card and lovely hamper. Take care all @Oneinamillion


How lovely to hear from you @Oneinamillion, its so great to know you are home and getting better. You've been in our thoughts and prayers every day. Congratulations to you both on your wonderful news. Cheeriest thing we've heard in a while. Jiggs must be thrilled too, just proves black cats are lucky..


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

THE. BEST. NEWS. EVER!!!!

I am so happy to hear that you are doing so well that you have been allowed home 

Congratulations on your engagement too


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Awesome news! :Cat :Singing :Cat :Singing


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Think this is the most amazing news ever posted here on pf @Oneinamillion I am so glad all the vibes, prayers and everything helped. Not one day went by I don't think that we all thought about you and @Gallifreyangirl and of course Jiggs

Such amazing news that you both are engaged. Congratulations.

Both of you be kind to yourselves, take it easy, enjoy this new chapter in your lives as fiancé and fiancée


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Joyful news @Oneinamillion ! So glad you're back home and have made a good recovery. What a relief for you and Gallifreyangirl 

Many congrats to you both on your engagement. :Singing


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice to have you back @Oneinamillion, you always had a good one in @Gallifreyangirl so pleased you are making it official. Really nice to see you back posting and back home. Huge congratulations to you both x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Best news I heard in ages... and a huge congratulations to you both


Hannah x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Absolutely wonderful news. Well done you and congratulations to you both.... and Jiggs of course .


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Thank you all for your such kind words!!! I love you all!
My dear @Gallifreyangirl was sugar coating her posts to you. Unfortunately, I was hit hard and all my organs failed and the doctors told my family I was not going to make it. Luckily one of the doctors rang st. Thomas's in London at the last minute and they recommend a new steroid that saved my life. I first had to learn to use my mouth and voice again and then feed myself, I have only been learning to walk the past week and I am Getting stronger every day. Thank you again for the kind posts. I have lost 4 stone which I guess is a positive thing!! All my love @Oneinamillion x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jeez, @Oneinamillion, that's a bit of a drastic weight loss program 

I'm sure it's been absolutely hideous for everyone who loves you. Your poor family to have to hear those words  I read between the lines and gathered things were very very serious, thank goodness for the doctor calling St Thomas' and getting a new drug idea. I can't tell you how glad I am for you all. Hurry slowly, recuperate and recover properly. Take it really steady, the only wedding planning you're allowed to do is cake testing, put some weight back on!


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez, @Oneinamillion, that's a bit of a drastic weight loss program
> 
> I'm sure it's been absolutely hideous for everyone who loves you. Your poor family to have to hear those words  I read between the lines and gathered things were very very serious, thank goodness for the doctor calling St Thomas' and getting a new drug idea. I can't tell you how glad I am for you all. Hurry slowly, recuperate and recover properly. Take it really steady, the only wedding planning you're allowed to do is cake testing, put some weight back on!


I already have the date, church and venue for the reception sorted. It will be the wedding of @Gallifreyangirl 's dreams


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Oneinamillion said:


> Thank you all for your such kind words!!! I love you all!
> My dear @Gallifreyangirl was sugar coating her posts to you. Unfortunately, I was hit hard and all my organs failed and the doctors told my family I was not going to make it. Luckily one of the doctors rang st. Thomas's in London at the last minute and they recommend a new steroid that saved my life. I first had to learn to use my mouth and voice again and then feed myself, I have only been learning to walk the past week and I am Getting stronger every day. Thank you again for the kind posts. I have lost 4 stone which I guess is a positive thing!! All my love @Oneinamillion x


You really are oneinamillion! We weren't told much and guessed it was bad. I'm sure many others, like me, were checking in on here several times a day and night in hope of some good news. I know I for one was left on the edge of my seat, waiting for the next update. Like others have said, best news ever on here. Take care & stay out of mischief!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

@Oneinamillion - It will take time to recover from this horrible experience. Move on step by step and enjoy life in the most complete and meaningful way with your future wife @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Oneinamillion @Gallifreyangirl OMG this is the best news ever!! I am so pleased that you are back together and so many congratulations on your engagement. If there is one thing Mr JB and I have learned from this crazy situation it is that being together despite what is thrown at you is what really matters :Happy

We will have one helluva party when we are allowed to have another meet up!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What wonderful wonderful news, congratulations to you both x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One of the best updates I have ever read 
Wishing you the very best in your continued recovery @Oneinamillion and in your future with @Gallifreyangirl 
Many, many congratulations to you both


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very happy to hear and congratulations ❤ Xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It's great to see you again after such a close call! Welcome back and, of course, heartfelt congratulations to you and @Gallifreyangirl!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fantastic news!
Congratultions to you both 
So happy for you!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations @Oneinamillion and @Gallifreyangirl ! Glad to see you back and getting better! X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oneinamillion said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> After a very long stay and quite close call in hospital, I am now home and on the mend. Love and thank you to all of you who kept @Gallifreyangirl going during this very hard time. I am so glad to be back with @Gallifreyangirl that l have proposed to her (she said yes).
> Also, Jiggs has now forgiven me for leaving him.
> Thank you for the card and lovely hamper. Take care all @Oneinamillion


Congratulations!!! Great news... hope honey moon even if postponed will take you back to the Rock?

Jiggs must be pleased!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Such a wonderful update.
So happy your recovery is going well & may it continue.
Congratulations to you both & Jiggs of course xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful news to hear you’re on the mend after such an awful time and massive congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! I've not been on here for a few days and missed this wonderful news. Congratulations to you both, absolutely made up for you xx How fantastic - you have a wedding to plan and look forward to as well. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Oneinamillion @Gallifreyangirl I am catching up and am absolutely thrilled about your news and engagement. 
A CC wedding! Yes the first I think! Congratulations x

Jez I think a few of us just knew how poorly you were and the secret tide of willing you to get better was flowing and swirling. The virus is horrid and the kidney failure from the virus getting stuck there is often not known by many. Take it steady and little wins build up. Manda I hope you are ok. The feeling of not being able to help can be hard for families but you will be run off your feet now tending to his every whim . 
X


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

bluecordelia said:


> @Oneinamillion @Gallifreyangirl I am catching up and am absolutely thrilled about your news and engagement.
> A CC wedding! Yes the first I think! Congratulations x
> 
> Jez I think a few of us just knew how poorly you were and the secret tide of willing you to get better was flowing and swirling. The virus is horrid and the kidney failure from the virus getting stuck there is often not known by many. Take it steady and little wins build up. Manda I hope you are ok. The feeling of not being able to help can be hard for families but you will be run off your feet now tending to his every whim .
> X


Thank you for your kind comments and also to everybody else's lovely comments as well! I am now able to walk and climb stairs which is progress. I had a walk by the sea front today, thought I would never see it again which was amazing!! Take care all @Oneinamillion xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Oneinamillion said:


> Thank you for your kind comments and also to everybody else's lovely comments as well! I am now able to walk and climb stairs which is progress. I had a walk by the sea front today, thought I would never see it again which was amazing!! Take care all @Oneinamillion xx


Wonderful to hear @Oneinamillion 
Please keep updating us on your progress.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Oneinamillion 
A walk by the sea sounds lovely xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

What wonderful news! You will recover one steap at a time to walk down the aisle together, Much love xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending more speedy recovery vibes your way and wishing you lots more walks on the beach to enjoy x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How lovely to hear from you @Oneinamillion X


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

This is my engagement ring @Oneinamillion got me.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is my engagement ring @Oneinamillion got me.


That's beautiful xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is my engagement ring @Oneinamillion got me.


Lovely


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is my engagement ring @Oneinamillion got me.


Beautiful


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Beautiful ring!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lovely... so pleased for you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful ring @Gallifreyangirl and enjoy the lovely sea air @Oneinamillion 
Love to you both xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gorgeous ring


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Super ring . Love the colour


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What a gorgeous ring @Gallifreyangirl
@Oneinamillion you have good taste!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the ring so unique it's beautiful x.

Slow and steady with the progress @Oneinamillion you'll get there before you know it.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely ring!

I'm pleased to hear of your progress @Oneinamillion, it will take time but with @Gallifreyangirl and jiggs by your side, you can do anything


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> This is my engagement ring @Oneinamillion got me.


Beautiful ring !
I'm really happy for both of you, @Gallifreyangirl






@Oneinamillion


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just wondering how you're getting on @Oneinamillion ? Hope you've been noticing some improvements day by day and hope that Jiggs and @Gallifreyangirl are looking after you well


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just wondering how you're getting on @Oneinamillion ? Hope you've been noticing some improvements day by day and hope that Jiggs and @Gallifreyangirl are looking after you well


Hi @Mrs Funkin 
Nice to hear from you, I am getting much stronger! I am now walking without a stick and walking further. But, I still get worn out, if I over do it. 
Jiggs is good, we have two new kittens next door, one Tortie and one ginger. They are fascinated by Jiggs!
Take care @Oneinamillion


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Good to hear you’re getting better!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good news xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant news!

Onwards and upwards for you. One step at a time. You have done amazingly well with everything you have been through.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Great update @Oneinamillion  Tell Jiggs that Oscar has a torrid neighbour too, she's also fascinated...less so since Oscar chases her off his territory last week!

Hurry slowly, you've been through the mill xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful news


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Good news, good to hear.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats good @Oneinamillion 
Take it steady one day at a time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi @Oneinamillion I'm hoping that another few weeks down the line sees you getting stronger and more able to try to get back to normal. I was reading an amazing recovery story on the BBC and it made me think of you. Hope all is well with you @Gallifreyangirl and Jiggs.


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @Oneinamillion I'm hoping that another few weeks down the line sees you getting stronger and more able to try to get back to normal. I was reading an amazing recovery story on the BBC and it made me think of you. Hope all is well with you @Gallifreyangirl and Jiggs.


Hi @Mrs Funkin 
I am much better, thank you. Started back to work today and I am now walking without a stick. Fatigue is still an issue, but I'm getting stronger all the time. Jiggs and @Gallifreyangirl are good. Jiggs has been using his new cat flap for the first time today. Took him less than a day to learn to use it.
Take care @Oneinamillion


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Oneinamillion - very pleased to hear you are "up and at 'em" again ! Excellent 

Love to Gallifreyangirl and Jiggs. x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s brilliant news! Glad you’re out and about again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wonderful to read, J, hurrah for feeling so much better. Clever Jiggs and his catflap too  Thanks for letting us know how you are all doing.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely update ! I'm so happy that you continuing to get better every day xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@chillminx its even a sure flap microchip cat flap.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

That's great news @Oneinamillion :Singing
Please update us from time to time, as I'm sure many of us often wonder how you are progressing.

Well done @Jiggs too, you clever puss.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs has a new bed he is enjoying.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello @Gallifreyangirl & Jiggs  Comfy looking bed Jiggs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a lovely bed Jiggs. How is @Oneinamillion doing?


----------

